# Cervantes



## ketley22

Discussion thread for Cervantes. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## mike barnard

I sailed as 4th Eng on her last trip around the Med then on to Rotterdam? for lengthening. BOY COULD SHE SHAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## john freestone

Sailed as mate on the Churruca and Cervantes Liverpool Barcelona Cartagena and Valencia


----------



## MikeK

john freestone said:


> Sailed as mate on the Churruca and Cervantes Liverpool Barcelona Cartagena and Valencia


Likewise. Was on Churruca the trip she did a bearing in the Bay of Biscuits that spelled her demise with UBC/Macs

Mike


----------

